# Single cap



## Carlv23 (Jul 22, 2018)

(This is just a temporary fix)
I am doing some work for a family member tomorrow. They have a dul cap that is only bad on the fan side. Can I use a single cap and just put common to the contacter? I just need it tell Monday when the supply house opens. Thanks in advance.


----------

